# Again...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Blasts in London*

Oh dear...
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8492258/


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

There are so many attacks lately I quit paying attention.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that is way not cool.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah right in my birthday! Oh God...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I heard about this. Blair left the G8 summet to go back home to show support for his countrymen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

terrible. my aunt, uncle, and cousin have to take a flight tomorrow back to texas. the security is going to be CRAZY. i wouldnt be surprised if they missed their flight because of what they're gonna hafta go through.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus said:


> There are so many attacks lately I quit paying attention.


its kinda hard when thats all everyone talks about


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

talks about and in every newscast and internet search engine home page that is more than just a search bar.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> my aunt, uncle, and cousin have to take a flight tomorrow back to texas


Were they in England? I hope that the airlines still work... They may temporarily block for security.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Report of a Vietnamse student in London*

This is waht I caugh on the news


> _The first blast happened at around 9 AM while we were studying. The location was the Liverpool Station, just several km away from our school. Several students called and informed their friends. Almost at once, the school employees came to each class to advise the students to stay calm and go home early. However, we couldn't stay calm, because the blast was so near out school
> _Teachers and students went home all together. We found many people in the streets in our situation too: very frightening and were trying to get home as quick as possible. but we couldn't catch any bus near our school. We had to walk out of the circled zones in order to have a bus home.
> _On our way home, we continously received news about other blasts. Among them, the most terrible one was probably the blast of the double-decker bus like the one we were sitting on. We tried to keep in touch with other students but we couldn't cause of the telephone line interuption.
> _We haven't received any news from the school but most of us had decided not to go to school until everything is on set.
> ...


From Thanh Nien News
Translated by me​


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you search around on the net you can see photos that people took with their cell phones. Hazy shadows leaving subway tunnels. The back end of a double decker bus missing. Todays technology gives haunting reality to real life situations. 

I was actaully searching for someone I use to get fish information from and ended up on a link that talked about how someone was in a chat room with him and someone working in the world trade center the morning of the attack. This guy said her sentance stopped mid-sentance and was never able to get ahold of her again. 

It makes you realize that you need to be grateful for what you have in this life and thankful for everyday we have. Make the most of every moment and make no enemys.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

tony blair is gonna get blamed for this since most people in england want nothing to do with the war in iraq in the first place.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> I was actaully searching for someone I use to get fish information from and ended up on a link that talked about how someone was in a chat room with him and someone working in the world trade center the morning of the attack. This guy said her sentance stopped mid-sentance and was never able to get ahold of her again.


That's sad... I don't know what my last sentence is gonna be? Hmmm...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I just hope mine is somthing positive or helpful.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Like "Calm down, it's not a shark" Hmmm or "Don't worry, I just make a short nap" Oh I love death in sleeping it's so peaceful.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I live in london and I actually know a few people who were on the trains or the ones just behind. One of my mates was less than 3 metres away from one of the bombs. He is fine just had a few cuts and bruises but he said he saw some really horibble things and had to help carry one guy out who was missing his leg. Said there was a lot worse down there.
The planes and airports were still fine and unless the people you knew were flying out of Heathrow when they had to evacuate it because of a suspect package I think they will be fine. There might be an extra hour on check in but that s about all.

I dont think Blair will get the blame for it to be honest I think it was likely to happen sometime. Like the Barley bombings that wasnt to do with anything really. London has been the target for terrorism for years so its no different now. The only change is suicide bombers and the fact there is no way to stop against that. Thats the scariest thing but I dont think it will really stop people living here. I think it might have had something to do with London getting the olympics but thats just my opinion. I didnt really want them anyway!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its not like moving somewhere else is going to keep it from happening there. When someone is willing to comitt suicide there is no way to stop them.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Its not gonna make me move elsewhere and not gonna make me stop doing stuff but its scary to think that people actually will do that.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

has GB had many attacks before this, i know alot of the people over there dont like how we are in iraq, maybe this will open their eyes that were not fighting a lost cause (lol, excuse my ignorance)


----------

